
Preprint: Ivermectin Associated with Lower Mortality in COVID19 - sdesalas
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/342056504_ICON_Ivermectin_in_COvid_Nineteen_study_Use_of_Ivermectin_is_Associated_with_Lower_Mortality_in_Hospitalized_Patients_with_COVID19
======
sdesalas
In case you don't know: Ivermectin has been around for decades and is cheap as
chips. Nobody is going to profit from its use, so it hasn't been getting as
much publicity as other therapies and studies.

